# Celiac vs Celiac Sprue



## mbenne69 (Jun 24, 2011)

Is there a difference in coding an ICD9 for Celiac versus Celiac Sprue.  I found codes 579.0 and 579.1, not sure which one to use for Celiac Sprue.


----------



## Mojo (Jun 24, 2011)

Celiac disease is also called Celiac Sprue and is an inherited autoimmune disease, 579.0.

579.1, Tropical sprue, is caused by excessive levels of certain bacteria that inflame the small bowel; the condition is seen in those who live in or visit tropical areas.


----------

